# tools



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

Hope it is ok to post this here:

I have started a new sections on the ho-tips BB for tools.
I have the 1st Video up now:

http://ho-tips.net/showthread.php?tid=1769&pid=9931#pid9931


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

slotking said:


> Hope it is ok to post this here:
> 
> I have started a new sections on the ho-tips BB for tools.
> I have the 1st Video up now:
> ...


Well OK, but you'll have to close yer eyes, click yer heels together three times and say, "There's no place like Hobby Talk".


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

Hobby talk is a good board and why the ho-tips BB has link pointing to it:thumbsup:

The ho-tips BB is HO only,
and hopefully setup for folks to fine the specific area of ho slot tips they are looking for. Not a chatty BB, but I hope it has good tips


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

OR,,,.... in the throes of the uninitiated, ,, there is nothing like advertising for your board on somebody else's dime, on their board! :grin:  pig


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

for those who like the hobby, there nothing like sharing info to help ho'ers!
that my agenda.

That's why you can find links on my BB to hobby talk! 
because i encourage links so that users can find the good BB's

If that a bad thing, i will remove my posts


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

thanks for the video, I wanted to see how it worked.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

NP

Thanks


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Thx Slot King for sharing .

I've used the tech tools but to aquire them all at this point is $$$$$$prohibitive . 

Do you or others have any tips for alternative tools that are made "in shop" so we can do the work while waiting to aquire the tools your demonstrating . Kind of like the old way vs the new way .

Thx 
Gonzo


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I plan on doing some low tech and high tech stuff soon!

even how i put my tires on with a hammer


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

added another tool


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

if the are other tools people are interested in a vid on, please let me know.

If I have it, or can get access to it, I hope to be able to post it


----------

